#ubuntu-au 2010-11-29
<blahdeblah> Is it just me, or was the weekend unusually quiet here?
<elky> I've been at kiwicon so yeah, probably
<nisshh> elky, whats kiwicon?
<elky> nisshh, kiwicon.org
 * nisshh looks
<nisshh> elky, oh, a hacker con, awesome!
<nisshh> elky, did they put any of the sessions as video online?
<elky> no budget for that
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> i see the summaries, but no full sessions on the net sucks
<elky> Well yes, we paid money to see them.
<nisshh> true i guess
<DKG779> what is a good program to use to put pictures and audio together in Ubuntu ?
<nisshh> DKG779, you mean make a video?
<DKG779> yeah, but out of Jpgegs
<DKG779> jpeg's
<nisshh> so you want like a slideshow going along while music is playing?
<DKG779> yeah
<DKG779> spot on
<DKG779> want to make a dvd for mum and dad on the otherside of oz
<nisshh> yeah
<DKG779> I tried the bundled PiTiVi on 10.4, but it only seems to let me add clips
<nisshh> DKG779, use something like openshot or pitivi and just import all the pictures and music you want to use, then just add them all the the timeline
<nisshh> oh does it?
<nisshh> lets have a look
<DKG779> kk, I could be doing something wrong
<DKG779> thanks
<nisshh> DKG779, i just tried openshot, it let me import pictures and add them to the timeline (works fine basically)
<DKG779> it's fine sorry
<nisshh> im trying pitivi now
<nisshh> oh, works fine now?
<DKG779> this pc had no photo's in the folder lol
<nisshh> hehe
<DKG779> they're on the back up.... this is my new day to day computer
 * nisshh whacks DKG779 with a clue-by-four
<DKG779> lol
<nisshh> hehe
<DKG779> I thought it was showing the folder empty due to an unsupported format
<nisshh> lol
<DKG779> thanks though nisshh lol
<nisshh> np :)
<DKG779> Heya nisshh after going through hundreds of photo's pitivi didn't want to play ball so I'm downloading openshot
#ubuntu-au 2010-11-30
<laxa8831> hi :)
<nisshh> laxa8831, hey there
<laxa8831> ive got a q about folder permissions with samba
<laxa8831> ive set up a few drives with r/w access and they work well
<nisshh> yeah
<laxa8831> but i have one folder inside that drive that i want read-only access to, except for root and 1 network user
<laxa8831> inside a drive i mean
<nisshh> right, so you want a specific folder in one of the samba shares to have specific permissions?
<laxa8831> so in effect, network users have full control over the drive's contents except for one folder, which is protected
<laxa8831> yeah
<nisshh> i see
<nisshh> laxa8831, im not familiar with samba sorry, plus i have to go to college right about now, i have notified people in our chat channel that you need some help, if you just wait for someone that would be great
<laxa8831> thanks alot man
<laxa8831> very much appreciated!
<nisshh> no problem :)
<laxa8831> have fun learning
<nisshh> laxa8831, i might see you around later, bye :)
<Blank__> laxa8831, i've done a little bit of fiddling with samba permissions, however i'm far too sick to help you right now... sorry
<laxa8831> thats no good ;(
<laxa8831> hope you get better
<Blank__> thanks
<laxa8831> ill be able to test out my modified smb.conf when a computer frees up
<laxa8831> ok lol, tested it then
<laxa8831> i created another share to that folder
<laxa8831> and of course it works when accessing the folder directly
<laxa8831> but when when accessing the folder from within another share
<laxa8831> :(
<laxa8831> this is hard lol
<laxa8831> chown and chmod dont seem to do anything
<laxa8831> i cant change a folders owner or the folders permissions
<laxa8831> okey dokey
<laxa8831> i worked it out
<laxa8831> the command: veto files = 'folder' 
<laxa8831> will hide folders from a share
<laxa8831> and i created a sperate share with the sensitive files
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have started openvpn client as daemon mode. I get these errors in daemon.log file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538205/ 
<kaushal> please suggest/guide
<vk3xci-eee> New  install Ubuntu 10.10...but kept the old /home now  firefox won't connect to https sites! Had the same prob once before and someone here gave me the answer. I have apt-get --purged and reinstalled to no avail. Anyone got a clue?
<nisshh> vk3xci-eee, try rm -r ~/.mozilla :)
<nisshh> then restart firefox and try again
<vk3xci-eee> removes the . mozilla directory and rebuilds on start up.... still no joy. (tried once before but did it again anyway)
<dns53> try mozilla -profilemanager
<dns53> create a new profile and start again
<head_victim> vk3xci-eee: I remember something about ipv6 stuff at one stage?
<vk3xci-eee> Okaaaay.... defaults to ipv6 or some such... 
<head_victim> vk3xci-eee: unless you're using ipv6 have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136912
<head_victim> Post 3 has the answer I believe.
<vk3xci-eee> i ll go look
<vk3xci-eee> Sure does.... works now thank you. goodnight all and thanks again!
<head_victim> No worries
<jfer> evening all. i was wondering if anyone has had experience using puppet to manage machines on a network?
<jfer> also, what other tools are available to manage client machines on a network issues updates etc?
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-01
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have configured openvpn client as daemon mode. I am facing this issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538529/
<kaushal> Please suggest/guide
<head_victim> kaushal: I'm no expert but looks like an ipv4/ipv6 clash
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> head_victim: so i need to blacklist ipv6 ?
<head_victim> kaushal: looks like interface tap1 starts off wanting to be ipv6 and then wants to swap to ipv4 but I'm not really certain, that's just where I'd start googling.
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> brb after rebooting
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> head_victim: i get this now http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538533/
<kaushal> I need to restart the openvpn service and it works fine later
<kaushal> Please suggest
<firtvid20> Can someone tell me why Ubuntu is very (and I mean very), battery inefficient?
<firtvid20> Okay...
<firtvid20> Nevermind then.
<firtvid20> I don't think I'll reinstall Ubuntu until the battery issue is fixed: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26192/
<firtvid20> Yeah, I just installed it and it decided not to play nice with my ethernet cable. So I am unable to install wifi drivers :(
<Blank__> :(
<Blank__> shame when problems like those arise
<hot_wheelz> Hi guys anyone know if this printer works OTB in 10.10 http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/au/en/ho/WF05a/18972-18972-238444-410635-410635-4073314.html#null
<Blank__> hot_wheelz, tried googling it?
<darkrose> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_estn_c510_series.html
<hot_wheelz> thanks darkrose
<nisshh> darkrose, you what i did? i called the tax office and told them how evil you were, and they decided to stick you with that bill :)
<nisshh> know*
<darkrose> wrong channel nisshh 
<nisshh> oops :)
<nisshh> im still asleep a bit today :)
<blahdeblah> Sorry for the noise folks.  Hopefully i've fixed it now.
 * darkrose wacks blahdeblah with a cement truck
 * blahdeblah dutifully accepts the abuse
<blahdeblah> How much mess did i make?  The logs aren't up-to-date...
<darkrose> reconnect every 2-3 mins for about 1hour 20 mins
<blahdeblah> crap - sorry 'bout that.
<blahdeblah> Didn't even hear my laptop beeping. :-\
 * blahdeblah heads off to bed
<darkrose> .o/
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-02
<head_victim> blahdeblah: still having issues? Is it related to the dirc proxy you set up, just checking because that was on my "to do" list and if it's causing problems I might put it on the backburner
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Dunno - am i still dropping in & out?  :-)
<elky> freenode is tripping up a few proxies. i needed to swap back to the karmic version of bip to get a stable proxy with that.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: 0730 - 0900 you dropped out 5 or so times again.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Since then OK?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yep, last login was 0914.
<blahdeblah> I think i've got it sorted then
<head_victim> elky: ah ok I had noticed a couple of others doing it as well
<blahdeblah> I had to add a few throttling settings and add a connect password to freenode
<head_victim> blahdeblah: so when I get around to setting it up I'll hassle you 
<blahdeblah> head_victim: prompt me sometime after tonight and i'll add the extra things in my config to my wiki
<blahdeblah> head_victim: On second thoughts, tonight might work.  I have to go to my son's school awards night, which is 3 hours of mind-numbing boredome.  If i have wifi access, i could get something useful done...  ;-)
<blahdeblah> /dome/dom/
<blahdeblah> s/^/s/
<blahdeblah> Never got to regex a regex before... ;-)
<head_victim> Hahaha
<head_victim> You're meant to be excited about things like awards nights.
<DKG779> what are you laughing at head_victim, get back to painting LOL
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Spoken like someone who's never been to one.  :-P
<head_victim> blahdeblah: only as a participant :D 
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Awards nights are the teacher's revenge for all the hours of kid time that we parents inflict on them throughout the year.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> i have list of files and directories under /home/ 
<kaushal> I need to find it and rsync all the files and directories to a separate server
<firtvid20> Hello
<firtvid20> Anyone know an alternative to Adobe After Effects?
<nisshh> firtvid20, Blender (google it)
<firtvid20> nisshh: Oh yeah, I forgot about Blender.
<nisshh> :)
<firtvid20> Cool, just realised everything in this channel is logged
<darkrose> o.0
<kaushal> any easy way oy/quit
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-03
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I installed linux-image-server on 10.10 how do i make it default kernel ?
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<blahdeblah> kaushal: Check /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kaushal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539308/
<blahdeblah> kaushal: dpkg -l '*linux-image-server*'
<blahdeblah> You need to do dpkg -l '*linux-image*' instead
<blahdeblah> If you don't want the other kernels booted, i suggest purging them
<kaushal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539317/
<kaushal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539318/
<blahdeblah> kaushal: The easiest way to make sure the server image is booted is to 'aptitude purge -y linux-image-generic-pae linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic-pae'
<blahdeblah> kaushal: However, if you want to keep it around, you need to edit /etc/default/grub and change the number of the default kernel
<kaushal> blahdeblah: when i do that
<kaushal> it removes the server kernel too
<kaushal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539321/
<blahdeblah> Geez the default fonts on maverick suck
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-04
<blahdeblah> Anyone out there got an old 2.5 inch ATA drive they would be willing to part with free/cheap?  I'm looking to replace one in my son's laptop that died, and i can't justify the $80 replacement price tag for a laptop that's worth less than $50.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: what size does it need to be?
<blahdeblah> Whatever
<blahdeblah> Big enough to fit Ubuntu on it :-)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I'll have a looksee, other than that laptop you donated to me I have several old p3 laptops, if it's big enough you're welcome to a hdd.
<head_victim> I think they're only 5 - 10gb though
<blahdeblah> That's OK
<head_victim> I'll just confirm that by firing one up though, don't want you driving over here ot find out they're 500mb or something
<head_victim> They're out of compaq armada's
<head_victim> It's an IBM Travelstar 6.49gb 4200rpm drive.
<blahdeblah> Cool - 5 GB is probably about the smallest practical
<head_victim> Should be working
<head_victim> Hah, it's a p2, not even a p3
<blahdeblah> Any others?  Obviously the larger and newer, the better...
<head_victim> I'll have a look at the other 2
<head_victim> The laptop you donated to me is a30 or 40 gb I think
<head_victim> I could swap the older one into it and give you that?
<blahdeblah> Don't go to any trouble
<blahdeblah> I don't want to take away something you're using
<head_victim> I'm only using 3.5gb of it with my lubuntu install anyway
<head_victim> Just seeing how it comes out to see what it really is
<head_victim> Hitachi Travelstar 4200rpm 40gb
<head_victim> It will still leave me with a usable system so I don't mind considering you gave it all to me to start with
<blahdeblah> head_victim: OK, well thanks for that.  Sounds like exactly the same drive as came out of it.  I'll email you when i'm going to be over your way sometime.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: no worries I think you have my mobile number still as well. If you can just give me around 24 hours notice so I can make sure I'll be home.
<kaushal> is it better to go with btrfs or ext4
<kaushal> in 10.10
<nisshh> kaushal, stick with ext4, btrfs doesnt allow itself to be used as a boot partition yet
<kaushal> nisshh: ok
<kaushal> nisshh: also i have 160 GB
<kaushal> hard disk
<kaushal> so how would the partition go
<kaushal> is it first sda1 /boot
<kaushal> sda2 /home
<kaushal> sda3 /
<kaushal> sda4 swap
<kaushal> ?
<kaushal> nisshh: yt >?
<nisshh> sorry, i was afk
<nisshh> kaushal, well, i just have / and /home partitions
<nisshh> kaushal, tbh, if you have to ask, you probably dont need all four partitions
<nisshh> kaushal, just have / and /home and swap, thats all you need
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> so swap is the last partition ?
<nisshh> kaushal, normally, swap is created automatically, but yeah, its the last partition normally
<kaushal> nisshh: are there wiki or doc for the recommended partition ?
<kaushal> and also wht btrfs is introduced in 10.10 ?
<nisshh> kaushal, there is no "recommended" way of setting out your partitions, there are just several popular and well worn ways
<kaushal> why*
<kaushal> if its in development phase
<nisshh> kaushal, its best not to ask me that :)
<nisshh> after all, im not the one who made the decision to include it
<head_victim> kaushal: if you're not sure what you're doing with partitioning then it's best to just do the "guided" option of installation and let it decide what's best.
#ubuntu-au 2010-12-05
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane
<head_victim> I have just updated the LCA2011 page with some more information and spaces to help start making sure the day runs as smoothly as possible.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: if you wanted to start thinking about when suits you to do an installfest after the open day if you like we can start planning that as well
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-28
<sagaci> less than 11,000
<sagaci> thus less than 3%
<gorilla> sagaci: We'll give you a lollipop at the end of it. :-P Seriously, well done :-D
<sagaci> under 10,000 finally
<sagaci> under 9,000
<sagaci> under 8,000
<sagaci> so 1 package to go, gcc-4.5.. being an older version, it's not going to be translated unless in precise... so en_AU is doneskies :)
<gorilla> sagaci: excellent work :-)
<sagaci> so the strings won't appear for a while and we still have to proof-read the others, so a bit still to go
<elky> also, rather early in the release, many many things will change yet
<sagaci> besides, we still have other packages like ubuntu-docs and various other important packages to maintain outside of the main ones
<elky> yeah
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<jaddi27> sagaci, You have finished everything apart from gcc-4.5?
<sagaci> chyeah
<sagaci> I was flooded in today, so couldn't do much else
<sagaci> lazied around with ubuntu-docs but nothing too much
<sagaci> I've just signed a book with O'Reilly -- 10,000 Karma in 24 Hours
<jaddi27> So is that going to be their next No 1 best seller for christmas?
<sagaci> maybe
<jaddi27> And I'm sorry to hear you were flooded in - is everything alright with your house, etc?
<sagaci> looking forward to when precise opens, only have to do the new strings now
<sagaci> and maybe those 7800~ from gcc-4.5
<sagaci> yeah nothing wrong with the house, just the roads are cut off 1k from town
<jaddi27> It should be good. Would be nice if the page updated though - at the moment it is not updating properly on my computer
<jaddi27> Ok. not too bad for you then, but still quite inconvenient
<sagaci> yeah, still have electricity and the essentials, so it's fine for now
<sagaci> hi Ima_Bot 
<Ima_Bot> hello
<Ima_Bot> its not real a bot
<jaddi27> sagaci, who is Ima_Bot?
<Berg> me
<jaddi27> but who are you ...?
<sagaci> Berg, apparently
<Berg> I have a bad isp and often have to revert to a second nick to log back on
<Berg> Im a Ubuntu User!
<jaddi27> Berg, How are you finding Ubuntu?
<Berg> not good
<Berg> I was happy up till i upgraded to 11.04
<jaddi27> Is there something that we could help you with?
<Berg> well I reverted back to 10.04
<Berg> because the desktop and my programs do not work on 11
<jaddi27> That is unusual. I haven't had any issues with 11.04 or 11.10 any my programs
<jaddi27> what types of problems are you having with 11.04?
<Berg> I am old and dont like change I found the moving of the window controls bewildering.
<Berg> I use mm3d misfit to create models 
<Berg> it no longer works out of the box in 11.04
<jaddi27> I haven't used that program before, so I am not sure about that one sorry
<Berg> I initially moved to ubuntu from XP because i did not want to pay for yat another OS 
<jaddi27> But I do find the window controls very easy to get used to
<jaddi27> Yes, moving to Ubuntu from XP is a good thing to do, if you don't have to rely on windows programs
<sagaci> Berg: did you change them back to the right hand side
<sagaci> welcome back, Berg 
<Berg> sorry was disconnected again
<Berg> thanks
<Berg> hard to carry on a conversation like this
 * Berg lives in the sticks as for as isp's are concerned.
<sagaci> Berg: are you on a dial-up connection
<Berg> i wish
<sagaci> satellite?
<Berg> im on optus wirless
<sagaci> internode, which runs on the optus network, afaik, aren't too bad
<Berg> yes a few i chat with have that
<sagaci> not suggesting ISPs but maybe it's just your area and location
<Berg> I can get adsl2 from telstra  and they will not allow other carriers to self adsl2 here so i dont use telstra on principal 
<Berg> self=sell
<Berg> that is another thing this wireless usb stick that optus supply does not activate in ubuntu if i have the power of on the pc and then switch it on again
<Berg> i initiate it by first starting the wireless in win 7 dual boot here
<Berg> then dont power down the pc or it stops working
<sagaci> ah ok
<sagaci> sounds like an issue
<sagaci> I usually have all dongles and devices removed and then only connect after I see the desktop... that is if I have any problems with them
<Berg> so plug it in after it boots?
<Berg> i have been booting in windows 7 then not letting the power drop off the pc
<sagaci> yeah, after you see the desktop pop up
<sagaci> what, starting Windows then rebooting?
<Berg> yes
<sagaci> even with 3G dongles, in my experience... you have to wait up to 30secs for Networkmanager to detect, and therefore click/connect
<Berg> if you switch thr epc off at the power point it wont self boot the usb thing
<Berg> if you leave the power on but turn off pc by just shutting down from desktop the dongle starts straight away
<sagaci> different experiences, not always the same
<Berg> yes
<Berg> Ill try waiting next time to test your method
<Berg> this dongle shows up as a storage device 
<sagaci> ah ok, what model is it
<Berg> I dont realy know Im not that savy with them
<sagaci> !info pastebinit
<lubotu2> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Berg> hello again
<Berg> I did some searching and i think the optus issue is permission on the files in the dongle
<Berg> HUAWEI SD Storage
<Berg> have to sleep
<Ima_bot> hello world
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-29
<Berg> anyone home yet?
<Berg> knock knock
<sagaci> iphone 4/4S and Ubuntu, any takers?
<sagaci> talking compatibility, being able to drag-and-drop music into folders or does it have to be through iTunes
<head_victim> sagaci: not sure, I went android to avoid the whole issue altogether. I can try to see if the wife's connects if no one else has anything to add
<head_victim> Oh I so love shutter.
<gorilla> sagaci: I think moving music to an ipad/iphone you need to use itunes.
<sagaci> ah ok, it's not too big of a deal... it's not for me anyhow, just bought a white 16GB one on telstra for a relative, they have itunes but I was just wondering about the possibility of drag and drop
<head_victim> sagaci: I'd say you'd need to find what folder it put them in to start with and just see if you can add to it
<sagaci> I used to be able with my 3rd gen ipod nano but things have probably changed since then
<sagaci> using banshee/rhythmbox back in the day
<head_victim> I'm trying to work out how to make picture attachments work with drupal stories :D
<gorilla> head_victim: I don't think you can do that unless you jailbreak it.
<head_victim> gorilla: ah, goes to show how much I really know :/
<gorilla> head_victim: there is copy protection/drm involved :-)
<head_victim> gorilla: why am I not surprised?
<gorilla> hehe. Apple being a music drtibution company... you shouldn't be. :-)
<sagaci> hmmm, I was hoping precise translations would be open now
<head_victim> I just wrote a wiki page, it's been a long time :/
<sagaci> what is it, assuming it's meant for the general public
<head_victim> Fingers crossed you'll all get to check it out within a day or two :D
<sagaci> Editing with Drupal 7?
<head_victim> Nah, the website only went to 6 not 7
#ubuntu-au 2011-11-30
<jaddi27> sagaci, Have you tested the updated translations and added them to the list, or would you like me to do it now?
<sagaci> not sure what you mean by updated translations
<sagaci> jaddi27: ^
<jaddi27> Oh, they are releasing another updated translations pack for oneiric
<jaddi27> As per the last one, we have to test them out and say if they worked before they will release our translations
<jaddi27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<jaddi27> I am in the process of downloading the updates to try it out
<sagaci> yeah go for it, I haven't been involved with testing them as of yet
<jaddi27> ok
<jaddi27> the problem is finding packages to test that were changed in ubuntu translations since the last pack was released
<jaddi27> most of the changes were in kubuntu
<sagaci> have you got a vm of kubuntu handy
<jaddi27> no, not at the moment
<jaddi27> don't use kubuntu at all
<jaddi27> i will install it soon, but might not get it done tonight
<sagaci> yep, I have to reinstall my windows 7 to 64-bit so I can properly run 64-bit vm's
<sagaci> I can test out 32-bit images but for everything else, I'd rather reinstall so I can just use the amd64 images full time
<jaddi27> that could be annoying - much longer to set windows up than ubuntu
<jaddi27> yes, 64bit would be better for testing
<jaddi27> did you have a mac also?
<sagaci> I've just bought a mac mini a few weeks ago but haven't used it for testing as such yet
<sagaci> but I really want to get rid of windows/mac as proper installs and just use them when I absolutely have to
<jaddi27> I am using a mac mini at the moment - it works well
<jaddi27> right
<jaddi27> well my quick look around seems to indicate it is all fine
<jaddi27> i will add en_AU to the list
<sagaci> do you know if they were just generated today or yesterday?
<jaddi27> 2011-11-21 is the date on the page
<jaddi27> so a week ago
<sagaci> it'll be nice to try kubuntu with en_AU translations
<jaddi27> yes, i haven't tried kubuntu for 3 years or so, so it will be good to see what they have now
<sagaci> it's kinda annoying having the ubuntu-docs package changed to suggestions but I guess that's the package that we need to be meticulously stringent
<sagaci> on the ubuntu wiki, can you somehow check what you've created/modified in the past? I created a translations checklist and I don't know where I put it
<sagaci> wait a minute, found it
<jaddi27> the list of translations still has all of your packages listed as untranslated, even though you finished them all on sunday/monday
<jaddi27> it is a bit annoying
<sagaci> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation/TranslationChecklist
<jaddi27> That is certainly useful to have - makes it easy to find everything
<jaddi27> I will be off for tonight - see you later
<sagaci> night
<sagaci> there was a small erratic update today so maybe a full update will happen tomorrow *crossing fingers*
<sagaci> SummerTime
<sagaci> this is uber cool, being able to grep all instances of color, 145 matches and most are html attributes 
<ikt> sagaci: how did you find that?
<sagaci> downloaded base packs, then the updates, copy and overwrite the base pack files with the new versions and then use grep
<sagaci> grep the strings then grep "msgstr" from the first grep output
<ikt> nice
<sagaci> head_victim, a workaround is to use xchat-gnome rather than xchat. xchat-gnome is en_AU translatable in lp
<sagaci> head_victim, and just logged in via xchat-gnome, looks like it uses your normal xchat config files
<sagaci> has lovely colourise nicknames in the prefs
<sagaci> head_victim, but fyi, it just crashed on me when you tick "show user list in the main window", but it easily restarted
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-01
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<head_victim> sagaci: how do you know when I sit down at my desk :/
<sagaci> magic
<head_victim> I'm a little concerned. But what can I do for you :)
<sagaci> I created a branch under the ubuntu-au translators which I'll aim to keep up to date with the latest set of translation templates for en_AU
<sagaci> it's around 63mb but it'll be a great way to grep strings and keep up to date if anyone wants to help with it
<sagaci> 63mb to branch and then maybe a few hundred kilobytes to update each month
<head_victim> Sure :) I really should look into how launchpad code stuff works one of these days
<sagaci> i've done color, dialog, analog and a few others but I think we'll have to do a few more over since the strings we translated in the past month seem to have copied over to precise but we can't edit them directly
<sagaci> head_victim, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work. You and jaddi should really be proud
<sagaci> so do you think you'll be able to spare a bit of time to fix the mistakes
<head_victim> There are mistakes?
<head_victim> Or you mean the download and grep?
<sagaci> yeah, the latter
<head_victim> sure, bearing in mind my technical skills are limited I don't mind helping with what I can (I barely understand trunks and branches)
<head_victim> Well I get them, I just don't get the workflow of how it all fits together
<sagaci> branch the branch, update as necessary, it's just a folder with all the most up-to-date en_AU files and you just grep strings and then search for the package name, then search for the mistake string via the web interface
<sagaci> well you grep the string, output it to a file then grep that file for msgstr
<head_victim> Sounds like I need to whip up some bash
<head_victim> Let me guess though, going through your youtube how to's would be useful for setting up for this sort of thing?
<sagaci> nah, it looks like you've got an ssh key, that's all you really need
<head_victim> Yeah I have a key. I lost the original one so updated it and made sure I did it right. The first time I had no idea what I was doing I was "just doing it to sign the CoC" like a lot of newer types. 
<sagaci> well you just have to do it with an install which has the correct ssh key attached to it
<sagaci> you can have multiple ssh keys for different machines
<head_victim> Yeah I figured doing one properly would be a good start. I'm just updating the 12.04 vm now. I'll probably do it in that
<head_victim> The update manager has been a bit flakey lately so I've been trying to use it to see if I can cause the crash in a repeatable manner. No luck so far.
<sagaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755885/
<sagaci> head_victim, ^
<sagaci> probably could be made into a shell script for auto use but haven't got around to that yet
<sagaci> if it's your first time doing a bzr branch, you'll have to type yes to authenticate
<sagaci> and your ssh password too
<head_victim> I was just going through help files about that, you mean when it states it can't authenticate bazaar.launchpad.net?
<sagaci> delta packs are updated every 4 days
<sagaci> yeah
<head_victim> Hmm gpg has my key listed by bzr is throwing connection errors about permissions
<sagaci> actually you need to tweak some things
<head_victim> Yeah I'll have a play :)
<sagaci> bzr whoami "Jared Norris <jared@email.com>"
<head_victim> Done :D
<head_victim> Google and man are my friends :
<sagaci> and bzr launchpad-login yourlogingoeshere
<head_victim> Done :)
<sagaci> try to bzr branch
<sagaci> it's about 10MB
<head_victim> I'll have to have a play with it another time I think
<head_victim> I can whoami, I can launchpad-login but still throws permission denied errors
<head_victim> The key is listed as being there with gpg
<sagaci> you shouldn't need a gpg key, only ssh
<head_victim> Yeah that's probably my issue come to think of it.
<head_victim> I've been awake too long for new things
<head_victim> I'll have a poke around when I've had some sleep
<sagaci> yeah it's the easiest/best way to have the most up to date packages, otherwise you can manually download the base pack and the delta and move the en_AU files over... overwriting them
#ubuntu-au 2011-12-02
<sagaci> head_victim, unpublished event on ubuntu.org.au
<sagaci> maybe not, since the site seems stuck
<head_victim> I'm just trying to log in now
<sagaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/756969/
<sagaci> it's stuck on submitting
<head_victim> Yeah the website is frozen for now.
<head_victim> Hmm this might be fun, I believe we played with my account login when sorting out stuff for migration. I'll check my logs to see what works
<head_victim> Resetting my password :/
<head_victim> Hah there's 4 of them
<head_victim> I'll just publish one of them :)
<head_victim> Tah dah!
<sagaci> yeah ok, just wasn't responding on mine
<head_victim> No worries :)
<head_victim> Awwww skype just broke. The downsides of running dev versions
<head_test> hmmm xchat-gnome is rather stripped down 
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-01
<head_victim> Oh yeah. Completely empty inbox!
<jea> nice!
<head_victim> First time in literally YEARS.
<head_victim> Now if only I can get the uni and work ones to match I'll be set.
<jea> that will be the hard part!
<head_victim> Hah, bugger hard, I wouldn't even attempt the work one. Besides, even if I got that to zero I still have 3 or 4 shared email inboxs that would never make it to zero
<jea> what fun
<head_victim> Yeah, but it's still good to celebrate the small wins :)
<jea> definitely
<head_victim> Tis a bit warm today
<jea> yes, very
<jea> i am not looking forward to mowing the lawn later
<head_victim> Yeah I'm putting off my place until next weekend. I only mowed it last week but already it's crazy
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-02
<nn0101> hi folks. au.archive.ubuntu.com's down.
<nn0101> The AARNet Mirror is down for emergency maintenance
<Noskcaj> oh no
<nn0101> yeah hope nothing nasty.
<nn0101> =)
<nn0101> have a good day tho.
#ubuntu-au 2013-11-26
<st_iron> good evening
#ubuntu-au 2013-11-28
<st_iron> good evening
<jea> hi
<st_iron> what is up?
<jea> not too much really
<jea> processing photos, etc
<jea> you?
<st_iron> I am installing a new Chef environment on my test 12.04s :)
<st_iron> here is daytime
<jea> ah
<st_iron> but I wish I was in Sydney now... I hate this cold weather
<jea> where are you now then?
<st_iron> in the middle of Europe, in Hungary
<st_iron> circa 16,000km from Sydney
<jea> well that is a fair distance away
<st_iron> yes, a bit :)
<st_iron> but my heart is there
<jea> is it just a holiday?
<st_iron> no, I am from Hungary
<jea> right
<st_iron> I was in Australia in February
<st_iron> it was a bit cold, but it was a good working holiday finally
<jea> It shouldn't be cold in Australia in February
<st_iron> it was about 10 degrees in Sydney
<jea> that is not normal
<st_iron> after a week it was 25-30 btw
<st_iron> but I could not swim on the Bondi :(
<jea> Bondi gets a bit busy
<jea> I haven't actually been there though
<st_iron> are you in Sydney
<st_iron> ?
<st_iron> I met with some Ubuntu guys there, but AFAIK they are not team members here
<st_iron> I did not know that Ubuntu is such famous there
<jea> No, I am in Brisbane
<st_iron> all year hot, right?
<jea> Somewhat
<jea> but you get used to it
<jea> winter can be colder
<st_iron> here is -8 degrees now... and it is not the winter just autumn :)
<st_iron> I went to Sydney from London, it was -3 degrees in London and about 20 degrees in Sydney when I landed
<st_iron> I was funny in my jumpers and coat
<st_iron> sed 's/in/with'
<st_iron> sed 's/in/with/'
<st_iron> in Singapore we had a stop, there was 37 degrees that night
<jea> Yeah, that would be a very big temperature difference
<st_iron> I felt it for 2-3 days
<st_iron> it was a kind of shock to my body
<st_iron> I loved to be in Sydney, but I spent a bit too much :D
<st_iron> my $22 coffee was brutal for example
<jea> wow
<jea> now that is just too much
<st_iron> that was
<st_iron> I drank it near to Pyrama
<st_iron> or Pyrrama?
<jea> um, not sure
<st_iron> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-11-29
<st_iron> good evening
#ubuntu-au 2013-12-01
<st_iron> hello
<st_iron> how is life?
<st_iron> Hello
#ubuntu-au 2014-11-26
<bradscoolio> hello
<jea> hi
<blahdeblah> morning
<bradscoolio> :)
<bradscoolio> I hate to bother, but would anyone happen to have the link for the cinnamon flavor of 14.04?
<jea> that would be under linux mint, i presume
<bradscoolio> haha, I guess I could go with mint
<bradscoolio> does mint 17v2 have a 14.04 base?
<jea> I am not too sure
<jea> I think cinnamon might have a ppa that can be used
<jea> maybe this http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/new-cinnamon-stable-ubuntu-ppas-ubuntu.html
<bradscoolio> I think I'l just go with mint but thanks m3n
<jea> no worries
<blahdeblah> With utopic MATE is also available
<blahdeblah> I'm yet to try it out.
#ubuntu-au 2015-11-24
<Paul-Z> Mmm...
<Paul-Z> all guys here are from australia?
<jea> most of them are
<Paul-Z> Mmm... I'm going to go to AU next year... are there some mirrors of ubuntu in au? and how about vps in au?
<Paul-Z> and mirrors of ArchLinux
<lpotter> yes and some of us even have indoor toilets!
<jea> heh
#ubuntu-au 2019-11-27
<gry> good day
